# Laubschutznetze verknüpfen ?



## Spatz (2. Okt. 2013)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
hat schon jemand Laubschutznetze verknüpft , weil der Teich größer ist , als die 16 Meter Netzbreite ? Wie stabil ist das ganze dann ?


----------



## lotta (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Laubschutznetze verknüpfen ?*

Hi
ich denke, wenn du einen stabilen Faden (Schnur) dazu nimmst,
hält das schon.
Sonst frage doch mal bei z.b. "Engel Netze" nach, die beraten dich sicher gerne.


----------



## samorai (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Laubschutznetze verknüpfen ?*

Hallo Spatz!
Ich halte gar nichts von den Dingern, ich keschere lieber.Ich wert Dir auch verraten warum. Erstmal liegt der Dreck über Monate auf den Netz.Im Hebst regnet es etwas öfters wie zu anderen Jahreszeiten und eh Du dich versiehst liegt der erste Schnee auf den Netz,es dehnt sich und sinkt in Deinen Teich, die Blätter gammeln schon ein weile. Dann kommt der Moment wo Du dein Laubschutznetz ab bauen tust. Aber wie baust Du es ab? Du ziehst es abermals durch das Wasser, das gamelige Zeugs, durch Dein Wasser was Du Monate vorher arkriebisch gereinigt und gefiltert hast.

LG Ron!


----------



## zuza68 (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Laubschutznetze verknüpfen ?*

Also wir haben 3 Netze miteinander verknüpft und zwar mit Nylonfaden.

Abkeschern in der Pflanzenzone ist unmöglich und genau dort bleibt das ganze Laub hängen. Und das ist bei uns nicht wenig. Am Nachbargrund ein riesiger Nußbaum und etliche kleiner Laub- und Obstbäume.

Wenn die Bäume nackt sind kommt das Netz wieder runter. Wir machendas seit 8 Jahren und noch nie ist uns das Netz im Wasser eingefroren. Ich muss dazu sagen, wir spannen auch nicht knapp über der Wasseroberfläche sondern erhöht.

Liebe Grüße
susanne


----------



## Spatz (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Laubschutznetze verknüpfen ?*

Danke für die Infos ! Wir werden es probieren, die großen __ Eichen lassen sich nicht mit abkeschern im Zaum halten...........

Hat denn noch jemand eine Idee , wie ich tausende Eicheln wieder aus dem Teich bekomme ?

Den Schlammsauger haben wir schon umgebaut, bzw. den Steinfilter der davor  montiert ist, damit die Eicheln nicht mehr ins Imprellerrad kommen.


----------



## samorai (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Laubschutznetze verknüpfen ?*

Hallo Spatz!
Aus Deinen letzten Satz werde ich nicht schlau!....Ein Schlammsauger ist ein mobiles Teil, ein Stein-Filter oder Filter ist ein festes Bauteil,beides haben keinen Impeller, das wiederum hat nur die Pumpe. Und wenn Du gerade bei Verbesserungen bist, dann schau mal in Dein Öffentlichen Profil rein. Da ist die Rede von 250, was denn Eicheln oder Liter, ich denke sogar es müssen erheblich mehr 00'en dahinter sein, wenn es ein Schwimmteich sein soll.
Jetzt zu Deiner Frage: Was geht noch? Ein größerer Skimmer, oder eine Überdachung mit Lichtplatten, so in etwa im Carport-Styl.


LG Ron!


----------



## Spatz (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Laubschutznetze verknüpfen ?*

Nun habe ich erst mal die Literzahl korrigiert: 250 Kubikmeter sind ja 250 000 Liter und ne Überdachung würden wohl 2 große Lagerhallen in meinem Garten ergeben.........., also doch Teichnetze spannen. Der Filtergraben hat nun schon sein Netz mit 8*20Meter bekommen und das Schwimmteichnetz wird morgen zusammengenäht und die Schwimmstützen sind auch schon zusammengebunden.
Vom Schlammsauger kann ich ja mal ein Foto reinstellen , falls das jemand interessiert und ähnliche Probleme bekämpfen muss.


----------

